# changing keyboard



## Neetie (Mar 31, 2016)

My iphone has a French keyboard. I tried to change it to Qwerty..I went to keyboard in settings and ticked querty but it hasn't changed . I have tried turning the phone off and then on again bbut no change.Any ideas anyone?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

What iPhone do you have?


----------

